# avis sur routeur WiFi



## Booli (4 Janvier 2005)

*j'aurais voulu avoir des avis sur deux routeurs WiFi qui sont peu cher et qui ont l'air tres bien tous les deux: le Belkin F5D7230-4 (65¤) et le Netgear WGR614(70¤) Ou si vous pouvez me conseiller d'autres routeurs meilleurs et dans les memes gammes de prix ce sera avec plaisr..
*


----------



## PATIJO (4 Janvier 2005)

salut, j'ai un routeur linksis 54g raccordé sur une freebox avec un imac g5 + un powerbook g4 titanium 15" tous 2 avec carte wi-fi et cela fonctionne superbement bien.
Sur le netgear il y en a un qui sert de borne sur mon lieu de travail et je m'y connecte sans prob avec mon powerbook G4 
voilà @+


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

Personnellement j'ai le routeur/modem adsl/wifi (tout en un) DSL-G604T de DLINK et c'est nickel
Ils font des routeurs seuls aussi

Joseph


----------



## MacMadam (4 Janvier 2005)

Booli a dit:
			
		

> *j'aurais voulu avoir des avis sur deux routeurs WiFi qui sont peu cher et qui ont l'air tres bien tous les deux: le Belkin F5D7230-4 (65¤) et le Netgear WGR614(70¤) Ou si vous pouvez me conseiller d'autres routeurs meilleurs et dans les memes gammes de prix ce sera avec plaisr..
> *


 Parmi les Macs users de mon entourage, la marque Linkys revient régulièrement. Perso, j'utilise un routeur WIFI Linksys WRT54G (connexion par uniquement par la télédistribution pour ce modèle).


----------



## Knarf (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai le routeur/modem adsl/wifi (tout en un) DSL-G604T de DLINK et c'est nickel
> Ils font des routeurs seuls aussi
> 
> Joseph




T'as bien de la chance!
Je viens d'en acheter un et impossible de me connecter

Je le branche sur un Emac 1,25 GHz / 768 Mo ram / OSX 10.3.9 et suis avec Télé2

J'ai accès au menu de configuration du routeur, je sauvegarde, mais après avoir quitté impossible de trouver ce routeur. Je suis étonné qu'il n'y ait pas de pilote. J'en ai téléchargé un mais il est pour PC, rien pour Mac


----------



## macforever (28 Décembre 2005)

Personellement j'ai un belkin f5d7231-4 ca marche .
MAIS le cd sensé marcher pour mac ne marchait pas. Leur mode d'emploi et la page de configuration du routeur sont en anglais. Leur assistance telephonique "7j/7 24h/24" est indisponible pour cause de jours fériés. Et c pas encore gagné de configurer ce routeur pour le multiposte de free.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien de la chance!
> Je viens d'en acheter un et impossible de me connecter
> 
> Je le branche sur un Emac 1,25 GHz / 768 Mo ram / OSX 10.3.9 et suis avec Télé2
> ...


donne lui une adresse fixe du genre 192.168.1.1 avec masque 255.255.255.0
choisi un canal fixe par exemple 1 et place toutes les cartes airport sur ce canal

Si tu as encore un problème je te décrirai complètement les paramètres à y placer


----------



## philia (28 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Parmi les Macs users de mon entourage, la marque Linkys revient régulièrement. Perso, j'utilise un routeur WIFI Linksys WRT54G (connexion par uniquement par la télédistribution pour ce modèle).



Je viens de l'acheter aussi et il fonctionne très bien avec mon IBook et avec mon pocket PC...par contre pas encore réussi à jouer à Mario Kart avec la DS de ma copine...pourtant il apparait dans le jeu...


----------



## Knarf (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> donne lui une adresse fixe du genre 192.168.1.1 avec masque 255.255.255.0
> choisi un canal fixe par exemple 1 et place toutes les cartes airport sur ce canal
> 
> Si tu as encore un problème je te décrirai complètement les paramètres à y placer




Tout d'abord ça fait du bien de rencontrer une oreille attentive à mon problème...

Je n'ai pas de carte airport sur mon Emac (enfin je ne crois pas)

Où taper ces codes? Après m'être énervé tout l'AM, je suis parti au spectacle, aussitôt rentré je rallume mon ordi et maintenant je n'ai même plus accès au menu du routeur (lorsque je tape "admin" et admin" en utilisateur et mot de passe, il refuse de passer à l'étape suivante)... Bref c'est la panade!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord ça fait du bien de rencontrer une oreille attentive à mon problème...
> 
> Je n'ai pas de carte airport sur mon Emac (enfin je ne crois pas)
> 
> Où taper ces codes? Après m'être énervé tout l'AM, je suis parti au spectacle, aussitôt rentré je rallume mon ordi et maintenant je n'ai même plus accès au menu du routeur (lorsque je tape "admin" et admin" en utilisateur et mot de passe, il refuse de passer à l'étape suivante)... Bref c'est la panade!


retire sa fiche d'alimentation et recommence ... sinon un bon reset resoud souvent les problèmes .... c'est parfois chatouilleux ces bêtes là


----------



## Knarf (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> retire sa fiche d'alimentation et recommence ... sinon un bon reset resoud souvent les problèmes .... c'est parfois chatouilleux ces bêtes là



J'ai tout débranché/rebranché, rien à faire toujours pas accès au menu.

Au fait y'a pas un pilote quelque part?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout débranché/rebranché, rien à faire toujours pas accès au menu.
> 
> Au fait y'a pas un pilote quelque part?


pas besoin de pilote!! .. le logiciel est intégré au routeur ... 
Reprenons:
- tu veux intercaler ton routeur entre ton modem et ton mac?
- tu vas le raccorder au mac par un câble ethernet?

Si tu n'as pas de carte airport à quoi va servir ton routeur???


----------



## Knarf (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de pilote!! .. le logiciel est intégré au routeur ...
> Reprenons:
> - tu veux intercaler ton routeur entre ton modem et ton mac?
> - tu vas le raccorder au mac par un câble ethernet?




C'est un modem routeur donc j'ai désinstallé le modem USB que j'avais jusqu'à présent.

Pour le moment j'essaie de le raccorder à mon Emac via la prise Ethernet
(quand ça fonctionnera, j'aimerais également pouvoir l'utiliser en wiFi avec mon Ibook)


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est un modem routeur donc j'ai désinstallé le modem USB que j'avais jusqu'à présent.
> 
> Pour le moment j'essaie de le raccorder à mon Emac via la prise Ethernet
> (quand ça fonctionnera, j'aimerais également pouvoir l'utiliser en wiFi avec mon Ibook)


ok parfait

1) tu vas faire un reset de ta borne au moyen du petit bouton se trouvant près des prises ... pousse dessus pendant 10 secondes 
2) tu tapes ensuite dans Safari http://192.168.1.1 et tu introduis "admin" et "admin" en minuscules!!

fait déjà cela pour voir si ca va jusque là


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ok parfait
> 
> 1) tu vas faire un reset de ta borne au moyen du petit bouton se trouvant près des prises ... pousse dessus pendant 10 secondes
> 2) tu tapes ensuite dans Safari http://192.168.1.1 et tu introduis "admin" et "admin" en minuscules!!
> ...



Ça marche!


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche!


quoi qui marche? ... tout?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> quoi qui marche? ... tout?


non le reset  et l'accès au menu


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> non le reset  et l'accès au menu


ok ... 

va dans "setup" puis:
1) va dans "wireless" et décoches "enable Ap"
2) va dans "dhcp configuration" et remplit les cases comme ceci:

start IP =  192.168.1.2
end IP = 192.168.1.254
primary DNS = 192.168.1.1

tu laisses le reste en place 

Fais déjà cela ..... pour sauver les paramètres va dans "tools" puis:
1) va dans "system command"
2) clique sur "save all"

ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ok ...
> 
> va dans "setup" puis:
> 1) va dans "wireless" et décoches "enable Ap"
> ...


C'est fait, chef


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait, chef


relance le menu :

va dans "setup" puis :
1) va dans "DSL setup" et rempli les cases comme ceci:

name = internet
type = PPPoA
options = cocher les deux
username = nom donné par ton provider
password = le mot de passe donné par ton provider
on ne touche à rien d'autre

2) faire "apply"

3) on sauve le tout comme ci-dessus

ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> relance le menu :
> 
> va dans "setup" puis :
> 1) va dans "DSL setup" et rempli les cases comme ceci:
> ...


C'est fait. Juste une remarque ce n'était pas dans "DSL setup" mais "Connection 1"


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait. Juste une remarque ce n'était pas dans "DSL setup" mais "Connection 1"


ok ... autant pour moi

bon écoute ... maintenant tu coupes l'alimentation du routeur et tu le remets sous tension

Fait ensuite un essai de connexion internet ... ça devrait fonctionner

ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ok ... autant pour moi
> 
> bon écoute ... maintenant tu coupes l'alimentation du routeur et tu le remets sous tension
> 
> ...


Je vais le faire mais justement je fais comment pour le retrouver et le sélectionner?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

J'essayerais comme cela en lancant simplement Safari .... 

mais si ça marche pas alors :

1) ouvre "paramètres systémes" du mac
2) ouvre "réseaux"
3) utilise l'assistant pour configurer ta connexion internet


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oupss


désolé mais il ne se passe rien. J'ai yahoo en page d'ouverture et elle n'arrive pas

"Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur"


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais il ne se passe rien. J'ai yahoo en page d'ouverture et elle n'arrive pas
> 
> "Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur"


T'as plus qu'à configurer ton reseau internet comme je te l'explique ci-dessus
Le routeur n'a plus rien à voir avec la suite

Courage on arrive au bout


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'essayerais comme cela en lancant simplement Safari ....
> 
> mais si ça marche pas alors :
> 
> ...



j'ai choisis modem DSL et connection via PPPoE mais j'ai eu un message "impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE". 

Je peux choisr un autre mode mais je n'ai pas les infos

adresse IP statique?
masque sous réseau?
adresse du routeur?
hôtes DNS


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> j'ai choisis modem DSL et connection via PPPoE mais j'ai eu un message "impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE".
> 
> Je peux choisr un autre mode mais je n'ai pas les infos
> 
> ...




choisi PPPoA!!!
DHCP auto
-
192.168.1.2
192.168.1.2


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> choisi PPPoA!!!


Mais je ne peux pas via l'assistant

c'est soit PPPoE soit avec adresse IP statique


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne peux pas via l'assistant
> 
> c'est soit PPPoE soit avec adresse IP statique


ecoute il est tard aujourd'jui .. demain on reprend la fin
j'ai un problème car toute ma config est en wifi donc je me souviens plus très bien pour la config ethernet
je regarde demain ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ecoute il est tard aujourd'jui .. demain on reprend la fin
> j'ai un problème car toute ma config est en wifi donc je me souviens plus très bien pour la config ethernet
> je regarde demain ok?



Je commençais à me demander quand tu allais te coucher...

Un grand merci pour ta patience. Quand ce sera règlé, on pourra parler wifi pour mon ibook! ;-)

Bonne nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

ca me revient un peu
essaye ceci:
- choisi  "connexion éternet" 
- puis en  adresse fixe choisi 192.168.1.2 (l'adresse de ton routeur)
- puis masque = 255.255.255.0
- puis les autres IP = 192.168.1.2

a demain!
bonne nuit quand même  
On va y arriver


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ca me revient un peu
> essaye ceci:
> - choisi  "connexion éternet"
> - puis en  adresse fixe choisi 192.168.1.2 (l'adresse de ton routeur)
> ...



J'ai essayé mais voici le messge: "l'adresse IP et celle du routeur ne correspondent pas au masque spécifié"


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé mais voici le messge: "l'adresse IP et celle du routeur ne correspondent pas au masque spécifié"


oupss
choisi TCP/IP et l'adresse de ton routeur est 192.168.1.1!!


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oupss
> choisi TCP/IP et l'adresse de ton routeur est 192.168.1.1!!


nouveau message d'erreur:

Vous n'avez pas saisi de N° de tél


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf 

Tu es prêt à continuer pour conclure?  

recommence ta connexion sur ton mac .... laissons tomber l'assistant
- choisi  "TCP/IP" 
- puis en adresse fixe choisi = 192.168.1.2 (ce sera l'adresse fixe de ton mac)
- puis masque = 255.255.255.0
- puis les autres IP = 192.168.1.1 (l'adresse de ton routeur)

ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Knarf
> 
> Tu es prêt à continuer pour conclure?
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je suis en direct de mon Emac relié à la toile via mon routeur! Merci

Si tu as du courage, j'aimerais maintenant pouvoir utiliser mon Ibook en WIFI...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis en direct de mon Emac relié à la toile via mon routeur! Merci
> 
> Si tu as du courage, j'aimerais maintenant pouvoir utiliser mon Ibook en WIFI...


Super!
pas de problème pour la config WIFI

lance le menu sur ton routeur

va dans "setup" puis dans "wireless" :
1) coches "enable Ap"
2) ssid = donne un nom à ton réseau ... si tu as aussi des PC connectés sur le même réseau choisi WORKGROUP
3) canal = 1
4) security = none (pour l'instant)
5) sauve les paramètres 
6) coupe et rallume ton routeur

c'est tout pour le routeur

Va sur ton Ibook et lance paramètres systèmes puis "réseaux"
1) crée une nouvelle configuration Airport!
2) va dans "airport" et choisi "automatiquement'
3) va dans "TCP/IP" et choisi "via DHCP" .. laisse le reste en paix
4) sauve
5) clique sur l'icone wifi du menu superireur puis sur "ouvrir connexion internet" .. tu devrais voir appraitre le nom de ton réseau "WORKGROUP" ... si ce n'est pas le cas tente de cliquer sur "désactiver" et "réactiver" airport
6) lance Safari

Ca devrait suffire
ok?


----------



## Knarf (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Super!
> pas de problème pour la config WIFI
> 
> lance le menu sur ton routeur
> ...



la partie "paramétrage routeur" est ok par contre ça coince sur Ibook; Safari me dit que je ne suis pas connecté.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> la partie "paramétrage routeur" est ok par contre ça coince sur Ibook; Safari me dit que je ne suis pas connecté.


Petite vérification:
1) va dans "pomme" puis "à propos " puis "plus d'infos"
2) va dans "réseau" puis "carte airport'" 
3) regarde quel est le canal d'émission et le nom du réseau ... ils doivent être identiques à ceux du routeur ou inversément


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Petite vérification:
> 1) va dans "pomme" puis "à propos " puis "plus d'infos"
> 2) va dans "réseau" puis "carte airport'"
> 3) regarde quel est le canal d'émission et le nom du réseau ... ils doivent être identiques à ceux du routeur ou inversément



Les infos sont identiques. Quand j'ouvre la connexion via l'icône du menu supérieur, il me dit que je suis connecté, mais Safari ne fonctionne pas


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Les infos sont identiques. Quand j'ouvre la connexion via l'icône du menu supérieur, il me dit que je suis connecté, mais Safari ne fonctionne pas


Quand tu cliques sur l'icone du menu supérieur il te donne quoi comme identifiant de la borne?
Je comprends pas quand tu dis "safari ne fonctionne pas? " ... je suppose que tu veux dire que tu ne sais pas te connecter sur http://www.google.fr  par exemple?


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu cliques sur l'icone du menu supérieur il te donne quoi comme identifiant de la borne?
> Je comprends pas quand tu dis "safari ne fonctionne pas? " ... je suppose que tu veux dire que tu ne sais pas te connecter sur http://www.google.fr  par exemple?



identifiant de la borne:
00:11:95:9B:E4:14

quand j'ai demandé à Safari d'aller sur Yahoo, il m'a répondu qu'on n'était pas connecté à internet.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> identifiant de la borne:
> 00:11:95:9B:E4:14
> 
> quand j'ai demandé à Safari d'aller sur Yahoo, il m'a répondu qu'on n'était pas connecté à internet.


essaye ceci:

Dans les paramètres de ta connexion airport (sur ton mac) va dans "TC/IP" et supprime dans "serveur DNS" l'adresse 192.168.1.1 ou bien tu la remplaces par les adresses DNS que t'a donné ton provider si tu les connais
En même temps verifie bien que tu a bien choisi "via DHCP"


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> essaye ceci:
> 
> Dans les paramètres de ta connexion airport (sur ton mac) va dans "TC/IP" et supprime dans "serveur DNS" l'adresse 192.168.1.1 ou bien tu la remplaces par les adresses DNS que t'a donné ton provider si tu les connais



C'est fait

pour ingo en adresse IP j'ai 169.254.202.6 et en sous réseau 255.255.0.0


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait
> 
> pour ingo en adresse IP j'ai 169.254.202.6 et en sous réseau 255.255.0.0


c'est pas une adresse DNS!
Supprime tout ce qui a dans "serveur DNS" et essaye


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une adresse DNS!
> Supprime tout ce qui a dans "serveur DNS" et essaye



Ce que je t'ai donné ce sont les autres rubriques de la fenêtre TCP/IP... en DNS j'ai les codes donnés par Télé2 212.151.136.250 et 212.151.136.242


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je t'ai donné ce sont les autres rubriques de la fenêtre TCP/IP... en DNS j'ai les codes donnés par Télé2 212.151.136.250 et 212.151.136.242


et dans cette rubrique l'adresse du routeur est bien 192.168.1.1 ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai achete un Linksys (= Cisco) WRT54GS pour mon Mini au Japon. Il a marche en 3 sec, il a suffit de le brancher, j'etais etonne. Bon, apres il a fallu rentrer dedans, changer 2-3 parametres (et flasher pour avoir une interface anglaise...), mais meme en cryptant c'est passe comme une lettre a la poste.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai achete un Linksys (= Cisco) WRT54GS pour mon Mini au Japon. Il a marche en 3 sec, il a suffit de le brancher, j'etais etonne. Bon, apres il a fallu rentrer dedans, changer 2-3 parametres (et flasher pour avoir une interface anglaise...), mais meme en cryptant c'est passe comme une lettre a la poste.


Ca été pareil avec moi avec le même routeur que Knarf .. je comprends pas non plus


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait
> 
> pour ingo en adresse IP j'ai 169.254.202.6 et en sous réseau 255.255.0.0


Je ne trouve pas normal ton adresse 169.254.202.6

peux-tu vérifier que dans la rubrique DHCP de ton routeur tu as bien mis ces paramètres?

Enable DHCP Server	
Start IP:192.168.1.2
End IP: 192.168.1.254
Primary DNS:192.168.1.1


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et dans cette rubrique l'adresse du routeur est bien 192.168.1.1 ?


ce n'était pas renseigné. Pour le faire je dois passer en "manuel" (plus en "via DHCP"). Pour pouvoir sauvegarder je dois modifier le sous réseau en 255.255.255.0 au lieu de  255.255.0.0. Mais de toute façon toujours impossible de me connecter sur le net: quand je fais "ouvrir connexion" il me dit que je suis connecté  au réseau "G604T wireless" mais il recherche l'état sans arriver à le trouver


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> ce n'était pas renseigné. Pour le faire je dois passer en "manuel" (plus en "via DHCP"). Pour pouvoir sauvegarder je dois modifier le sous réseau en 255.255.255.0 au lieu de  255.255.0.0. Mais de toute façon toujours impossible de me connecter sur le net: quand je fais "ouvrir connexion" il me dit que je suis connecté  au réseau "G604T wireless" mais il recherche l'état sans arriver à le trouver


Eh attend!  je commence à comprendre!! .... ton routeur n'a pas ses paramètres sauvés!  car il devrait y avoir WORKGROUP au lieu de G604T wireless 

peux-tu revérifier les paramètres de ton routeur dans la partie wireless?


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eh attend!  je commence à comprendre!! .... ton routeur n'a pas ses paramètres sauvés!  car il devrait y avoir WORKGROUP au lieu de G604T wireless
> 
> peux-tu revérifier les paramètres de ton routeur dans la partie wireless?



Ils sont OK

Pour la configuration sans fil:
SSID: G604T wireless
canal: 1
sécurité aucun

Pour la connexion1:
nom: PPPoE 8 35
type: PPPoA


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont OK
> 
> Pour la configuration sans fil:
> SSID: G604T wireless
> ...



et dans la partie DHCP configuration tout est ok?


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et dans la partie DHCP configuration tout est ok?


On avait désactivé


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> On avait désactivé


ah non .. regarde mon post 19 ... je parle du routeur!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ah non .. regarde mon post 19 ... je parle du routeur!


Effectivement, mais alors c'est télé2 qui a dû me le conseiller...

Je viens de modifier comme tu me le conseilles au post 19 mais du coup mon Emac ne se connecte plus et mon ibook toujours pas


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, mais alors c'est télé2 qui a dû me le conseiller...
> 
> Je viens de modifier comme tu me le conseilles au post 19 mais du coup mon Emac ne se connecte plus et mon ibook toujours pas


Bon ok .. reprenons le fil:
1)Remets les paramètres qui font que ton emac refonctionne ... 
2) dans ton Ibook ... va dans réseaux et lance l'assistant .... puis lance diagnostic ... il faut atttendre le verdict .... s'il ne trouve pas internet il va te proposer diverses questions auxquelle tu réponds et si tout ce passe comme chez moi ça marchera!

ok?


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok .. reprenons le fil:
> 1)Remets les paramètres qui font que ton emac refonctionne ...
> 2) dans ton Ibook ... va dans réseaux et lance l'assistant .... puis lance diagnostic ... il faut atttendre le verdict .... s'il ne trouve pas internet il va te proposer diverses questions auxquelle tu réponds et si tout ce passe comme chez moi ça marchera!
> 
> ok?



Je suis ds assistant/diagnostic. j'ai répondu aux premières questions maintenant il me demande de sélectionner un réseau mais la liste est vide...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ds assistant/diagnostic. j'ai répondu aux premières questions maintenant il me demande de sélectionner un réseau mais la liste est vide...


il faut attendre suffisament longtemps


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il faut attendre suffisament longtemps



Je pense avoir suffisamment attendu. la liste est vide et il y a un bouton "utiliser un réseau caché". Je suis allé voir: il demande de donner le nom d'un réseau caché avec type de sécurité et mot de passe, choses que je n'ai pas

En fait, dans le menu supérieur je n'ai plus mon réseau G604T wireless (d'où la liste vide). J'ai l'impression qu'il a disparu depuis que j'ai décoché "activer le point d'accès"


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir suffisamment attendu. la liste est vide et il y a un bouton "utiliser un réseau caché". Je suis allé voir: il demande de donner le nom d'un réseau caché avec type de sécurité et mot de passe, choses que je n'ai pas
> 
> En fait, dans le menu supérieur je n'ai plus mon réseau G604T wireless (d'où la liste vide). J'ai l'impression qu'il a disparu depuis que j'ai décoché "activer le point d'accès"


Je crois qu'on y est presque ...
rétablit ton réseau et relance le diagnostic ....


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on y est presque ...
> rétablit ton réseau et relance le diagnostic ....


Voilà. J'ai avancé d'une case... Dignostic me demande si je veux vraiment utliser des réglages IP manuels sachant que la plupart des FAI utilisent DHCP ou PPPoE (j'avais été obligé de désélectionner "via DHCP" pour remplir le champ de l'adresse IP je crois)

Je coche oui?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. J'ai avancé d'une case... Dignostic me demande si je veux vraiment utliser des réglages IP manuels sachant que la plupart des FAI utilisent DHCP ou PPPoE (j'avais été obligé de désélectionner "via DHCP" pour remplir le champ de l'adresse IP je crois)
> 
> Je coche oui?


coche DHCP


----------



## Knarf (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> coche DHCP



C'est fait mais toujours impossible de se connecter.

Il y a quelque chose qui me paraît bizarre, c'est de cocher ici (configuration sur ibook) DHCP alors que sur le routeur on a désactivé justement DHCP. Mais peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait mais toujours impossible de se connecter.
> 
> Il y a quelque chose qui me paraît bizarre, c'est de cocher ici (configuration sur ibook) DHCP alors que sur le routeur on a désactivé justement DHCP. Mais peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir?


Ce qu'il me semble plutot bizzare c'est que tu sois obligé de désactiver le DHCP sur le routeur ... ce n'est pas normal 
personnellement si j'étais toi je le réactiverais et j'essayerais de faire fonctionner le Ibook en wifi au travers de l'assistant réseau

Quand cela fonctionnera et seulement après je lancerais l'assistant reseau sur le emac pour essayer de le faire fonctionner aussi


----------



## Knarf (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il me semble plutot bizzare c'est que tu sois obligé de désactiver le DHCP sur le routeur ... ce n'est pas normal
> personnellement si j'étais toi je le réactiverais et j'essayerais de faire fonctionner le Ibook en wifi au travers de l'assistant réseau
> 
> Quand cela fonctionnera et seulement après je lancerais l'assistant reseau sur le emac pour essayer de le faire fonctionner aussi



Tu sais quoi? CA MARCHE!!!!!!! (sur les 2 et en même temps!)

Finalement, ce n'était pas bien compliqué si on ne compte pas les heures passées....  ;-)

Du coup, j'ai pris mon Ibook, je suis monté au salon et je t'envoie ce petit message confortablement installé sur le canapé, à côté du poêle qui ronfle...

Un GRAND merci et chapeau bas.

Une petite remarque, c'est beaucoup plus lent (même quand il n'y a que le Emac branché en ethernet)qu'avec mon modem USB. C'est normal?


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi? CA MARCHE!!!!!!! (sur les 2 et en même temps!)
> 
> Finalement, ce n'était pas bien compliqué si on ne compte pas les heures passées....  ;-)
> 
> ...



Non je rêve    

Pour la vitesse .. il suffit de faire un test de ligne sur un site que je vais rechercher ... il te donneras la vitesse réelle de ta connexion 
Il n'y a pas de raison que la ligne soit plus lente entre un modem USB et un Ethernet


----------



## Knarf (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non je rêve
> 
> Pour la vitesse .. il suffit de faire un test de ligne sur un site que je vais rechercher ... il te donneras la vitesse réelle de ta connexion
> Il n'y a pas de raison que la ligne soit plus lente entre un modem USB et un Ethernet


Maintenant que je peux faire des rêves en WiFi, je vais me coucher, bonne nuit et encore merci.


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Knarf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que je peux faire des rêves en WiFi, je vais me coucher, bonne nuit et encore merci.


Bonne nuit et bonne année!
je te communiquerai le lien pour le test dès que je le retrouve


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Voilà un test parmi tant d'autres
http://adsl.free.fr/comptes/testdebit.html
Chez moi j'obtiens un download (qui est la donnée la plus importante) = 3.35Mbits/s = 416Koctets/s

un autre:
http://www.journaldunet.com/vitesse/index.shtml
résultat download = 2.8Mbits/s = 350Koctets/s

un autre
http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/...ocal=null&abo=null&vdownload=3294&vupload=308
résultat =3.3Mbits/s

Un autre
http://www.zdnet.fr/services/speedtest/speedtest500.htm
résultats = 3.125Mbits/s

Il vaut mieux apprécier la qualité de sa solution technique en comparant entr'elles les solutions au même moment et avec le même test car les résultats varient fortement en fonction du trafic, de l'heure etc...


Sache aussi que Télé2 n'est pas le FAI le plus performant
http://www.linternaute.com/internetpratique/barometre_fournisseurs_d_acces/fai_rapidite.shtml


----------



## indien (31 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous

voici la situation: un pc fixe relié via ethernet à la neuf box, je voudrais installer un routeur wifi pour relier mon ibook et un portable (pc  ). 
Je cherche donc un routeur wifi pas chère (j'en ai vue plusieurs sur des sites web mais du coup je me demande si tous seront facilement instalables et compatibles.

Merci


----------



## fpoil (31 Décembre 2005)

n'importe quel routeur wifi g fera l'affaire après c'est une question de gout : en gros ici la préférence va au routeur linksys, apple bien sûr (l'express je l'aime vraiment bien) ou du netgear, cela te laisse le choix


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Janvier 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quel routeur wifi g fera l'affaire après c'est une question de gout : en gros ici la préférence va au routeur linksys, apple bien sûr (l'express je l'aime vraiment bien) ou du netgear, cela te laisse le choix


Une borne express est l'ideal:
- super simple à installer via l'utilitaire admin airport
- mises à jour automatique via update osx
- entrée modem ethernet
- sortie imprimante usb
- sortie son pour chaines hi-fi
- pas chère pour ce qu'elle permet
- bonne portée 
- extension futures très facile du réseau via d'autres bornes airport 


vraiment ma préférence


----------



## indien (1 Janvier 2006)

merci de vos réponses.

La borne airport express semble génial mais cependant je crains qu'elle ne conviennent pas pour ce que je veux faire, a moins d'avoir mal compris sur le site Apple.

En effet je souhaite relié une neuf box à un routeur wifi (cela : pas de soucis avec l'airport express, je pense que la neuf box fait routeur ) mais surtout je souhaite ensuite relié un pc en ethernet (il n'est pas équipé wifi) puis les portables en wifi. Je pense donc que l'express ne suffisent pas (je n'ais pas vue de sorti ethernet), il faut alors passer à l'extreme et je n'ai pas le budget sufisant.


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai le belkin, il marche nickel.
J'y ai associé recemment une borne airport express ca marche aussi.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

indien a dit:
			
		

> merci de vos réponses.
> 
> La borne airport express semble génial mais cependant je crains qu'elle ne conviennent pas pour ce que je veux faire, a moins d'avoir mal compris sur le site Apple.
> 
> En effet je souhaite relié une neuf box à un routeur wifi (cela : pas de soucis avec l'airport express, je pense que la neuf box fait routeur ) mais surtout je souhaite ensuite relié un pc en ethernet (il n'est pas équipé wifi) puis les portables en wifi. Je pense donc que l'express ne suffisent pas (je n'ais pas vue de sorti ethernet), il faut alors passer à l'extreme et je n'ai pas le budget sufisant.


ca vaut la peine d'attendre un peu le temps de réunir le budget car la borne extrême est super facile à paramètrer grâce aux utilitaires Airport ... et surtout permet TOUT ceci à elle seule:
- une prise RJ45 te permet de raccorder un réseau filaire ethernet
- une prise RJ45 te permet de raccorder le modem ethernet
- une prise USB te permet de connecter une imprimante USB que tu pouras partager entre les pc filaire et wi-fi
- une prise d'antenne pour raccordement d'une antenne extérieure
- un système Wi-fi permettant d'échanger des fichiers et de partager la connexion internet entre toutes tes machines filaires ou non filaires
- la possibilité d'étendre ultérieurement ton réseau jusqu'au jardin par des bornes express sans te casser la tête ... toujours au travers des utilitaires airport .... un jeu d'enfant


----------



## indien (2 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que je vais suivre le conseil de jo_6466 : attendre un peu...afin d'acquerir une borne Airport Extrem

La fonction, le petit plus, qui me fait pencher sur la borne airport extrem est la sortie imprimante afin de la partager avec l'ensemble du matériel.  Les descriptions des autres routeurs wifi dans les différents sites ne parlent pas de cette petite fonction bien pratique. Donc je ne sais pas si les autres routeurs ont cette fonction.
Enfin, je pense effectivement que du matériel Appel sera sûrement plus simple à configurer, pour un novice que je suis, dans le cadre d'un reseau mac - pc + imprimante.

Mercis encore pour vos réponses


----------



## indien (2 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que je vais suivre le conseil de jo_6466 : attendre un peu...afin d'acquerir une borne Airport Extrem

La fonction, le petit plus, qui me fait pencher sur la borne airport extrem est la sortie imprimante afin de la partager avec l'ensemble du matériel.  Les descriptions des autres routeurs wifi dans les différents sites ne parlent pas de cette petite fonction bien pratique. Donc je ne sais pas si les autres routeurs ont cette fonction.
Enfin, je pense effectivement que du matériel Appel sera sûrement plus simple à configurer, pour un novice que je suis, dans le cadre d'un reseau mac - pc + imprimante.

Mercis encore pour vos réponses


----------

